
Math for Programmers (2006) - mungoid
http://steve-yegge.blogspot.com/2006/03/math-for-programmers.html?m=1
======
mungoid
I was just getting ready to ask HN about this when I happneed across this
article. I learned advanced(ish) math the hard way, depth first from a coding
pov, and not really having a handle on some core concepts, so reading math
formulas was kind of difficult for a while when I really wanted to learn how
to actually speak mathematics, not just do it in code.

Anyways, I found this article pretty informative and figured I'd share.

